# Looking for Lito Benito



## placoustic11 (Apr 26, 2014)

:sSig_helpoes anyone know where I can find an L Benito acoustic guitar-[cutaway preferably] or otherwise?These acoustics were made in Chile by Lito Benito a luthier from Taylor guitars and are now discontinued but many are out there please let me know if you find one it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Khatipsy (Oct 22, 2021)

still looking for one? Lol. I inherited one from my uncle. Its in bad shape though.


----------

